# Location where movie Gladiator was filmed?



## Dejan Duvnjak (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone

I`m planing my trip to Tuscany in August and I would really like to visit the place where the movie GLadiator was filmed.You know that awesome house where his family lives and fields of wheat he found himself in thinking he was in elysium.I know these scenes were filmed in Val d`Orcia region  but i do not know where exactly.So if anyone knows approx. location of these places and scenerys i would be so grateful.One to scratch from my bucket list 

thanks


----------



## smutchie (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello!

After a bit of searching I believe this is where that particular scene was filmed - 
http://www.terrapille.it/

I'm might actually look into staying there now you've reminded me!


----------



## Dejan Duvnjak (Jul 13, 2016)

thank you!!!

Appreciate the effort!!!


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 13, 2016)

Yep, the fields in the area between San Quirico and Pienza.

Also in the area (at the monastery Sant'Anno di Caprena), some scenes of the English Patient were filmed (considering you'll be in the area  )


----------

